# Rebuilding The 15 Gal Hex



## unclebernie (Sep 25, 2010)

So I am planning on re building my 15 gallon hex tank. Today I set up a small tank and transferred my residents into it. I have two blue gouramis, two cat fish, and a pleco. I emptied and cleaned the 15 gallon tank. Then laid down a layer of sand. I took a walk on the rail road tracks and got some wood that would look pretty cool like drift wood. I then set them in the sand and have to wait till I get paid next week to finish the project. *frown My plans are to buy a bubble stone and air pump and a new filter. I'm going to put down a layer of natural looking gravel then plant some plants! A little bit later I'm going to transfer the fish and buy a couple more. As for the little tank I would like to do a small saltwater tank maybe. 









Before









Temporary Home









So Far So Good









Gourami Enjoying Temporary Home









Gourami Exploring New Home


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

He looks pretty big for a 15 gal hex? :S


----------



## unclebernie (Sep 25, 2010)

The tank may be a 20 but they have been living in it for probably over a year now.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of pleco? What kind of cat fish? It sounds like enough fish for your tank to me. Depending on the types of catfish and pleco it could be WAY too much in the long run.

Make sure the wood is very well boiled (boil it for an hr or two at least). I'd be a bit worried about pollution from the tracks and what kind of wood it is, but it could be ok.


----------

